
Atari Punk Console - outputchannel
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atari_Punk_Console
======
golergka
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=117&v=_r7OeMGx7D...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=117&v=_r7OeMGx7D4)

Cool demo of one of the EuroRack variations

------
rhema
Here's one:
[https://youtu.be/Oi3dmSMpjsU?t=3m46s](https://youtu.be/Oi3dmSMpjsU?t=3m46s) .
Pretty great sound for the simple components.

------
protomyth
What exactly is with the Wikipedia warning at the top of the article? It looks
like quite a bit of references at the bottom?

~~~
diqu
Maybe it was never reviewed for obsolence. Or maybe two sources in the
reference section aren't enough. Either way, there are only two direct
references in the article body, which seems lacking. I'd assume the last two
paragraphs could use some citations and sources.

